# Heat mold



## 150 man (Oct 18, 2010)

Has anyone ever heat molded there boot liners?does it really work?


----------



## sil3nt (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes and yes.

Doesn't exactly take a lot of time to do so why wouldn't you do it?


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I purchased K2 T1's last year and spent the time getting a proper boot fitting and heat molding. If the service is available to you, definitely do it. Best fitting boots I've ever owned, if only the outer boot's sole wasn't coming apart I'd be thrilled with them.


----------



## Eli the bamf (Jul 15, 2011)

I actually just used my ove (on lowest heat setting of course) Left the insoles on a rag for 10 minutes then flipped it,when it came out it was completley ready to be molded.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Only do it if your liners are made to be heat molded. Many, even made today, are not. 

I never do, I like to mold them in as I ride, and I get a few more days out of them before they pack out.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> I never do, I like to mold them in as I ride, and I get a few more days out of them before they pack out.


Same here ..


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, I'm probably just being naive here but if you are trying to preserve them from 'packing out' for a few days... shouldn't you just buy them at the right size for when they've "packed out" / been heat moulded.

I feel like I made the mistake of buying the size that fitted in the shop.. my next pair will be too small until they've been head moulded to fit...


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

Generally I get my boots just a little bit too tight for the inevitable pack out that will occur at which point they are perfect. So I'll usually go down 1/2 to a full size and avoid any heat molding. Right now I'm riding 1.5 size smaller (but these are Salomon's which are exceptional for running big)
So I avoid the oven heat molding and let them mold naturally.
I did it once with a pair of "Osiris" brand boots, what a piece of crap those boots were. First year boot manufacturing from a skate shoe company. What a disaster. Even with the heat molding the damn things wouldn't fit.
Those boots cost me all my toenails that season, turned black and fell off. Horrible.


----------

